# Need Help!!! WHy my Apple Mac G5 Shuts down



## GuitarFever73 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello I recently purchased a refurbished Apple Mac G5 Desktop , Ive had it since this past June, and it worked fine up till today. The Mac will startup and works fine but then all of a sudden after about 6 to 10 min. it just shuts down and restarts.
Ive searched online but all I can find is it maybe due to a heat problem, the fans are not cooling the unit, and that this is causeing the computer to overheat, or I read that it could be the Internal power supply, thats bad. Or it could be that I need to replace the internal battery, and reset the PRAM. I ran tech tool and scanned the internal hardrives and it states all is ok as far as that goes. I purchased this used mac because my other intel G4 Mac had a Bad harddrive and I could not afford a new Mac Pro, I use Adobe Photoshop, and Adobe Illustrator all the time. Anyway if anyone has had a problem like this and found out how to fix if you can tell me That would be great Thanks.


----------



## Anic297 (Jan 10, 2013)

Have you checked what the Console (in /Applications/Utilities/) tells you?
As for checking for the temperature (which indeed can be the problem, but in this case you should be able to probe that with your hands), you can install Temperature Monitor and check the various probes' temperature (all modern Macs have probes, not sure about the G5).


----------



## GuitarFever73 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info I wil have to check the console, Im thinking it might be the Power supply, But I was hopeing its not, I just purchased this Mac over the summer and now its giveing me trouble, it has been running great since I got it, oh well, will have to see what happens Thanks Again for the tip.


----------



## GuitarFever73 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive always been a Mac user and always loved them but it seems to me all the older macs ran better than these new ones, I have a could of older macs a Power PC, and a I Mac and I never had any problems with either of them.


----------



## Anic297 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, I think like you. This is also more true since 10.7 and 10.8 appeared, which are 2 OS I strongly dislike. I hope to stay with legacy products as long as I can.
Do you have enough information to find the relevant data in the Console?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

GuitarFever73 said:


> Ive always been a Mac user and always loved them but it seems to me all the older macs ran better than these new ones, I have a could of older macs a Power PC, and a I Mac and I never had any problems with either of them.


For everyone the says that there is someone who has the opposite situation and newer ones are better.
Unfortunately all hardware can fail and it's just luck when it can happen.

It does indeed sound like the power supply or overheating. What is the exact model G5?
Some models can be modified to use "PC" power supplies which is a cheaper alternative than the cost of even used obscure Mac model specific power supplies.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I would assume even a refurb Mac from a reputable dealer would have a decent warranty...


----------



## GuitarFever73 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello Again today I tried useing a standard Mac that came with my other mac, and so far it has not shut down, I plugged the mac directly into the wall outlet instead of the Power strip I had been useing, I read that if its a cheap power strip that can cause sags in the current enough to shut off the mac, also this used mac came with a non original black power cord and not the original Mac *********** cord they always come with. I went into the utility console and I did not see any logs of PMU Forced Shutdowns or any thermal runaway errors 122. What it did say is this I dont understand any of this code but well maybe someone here does so here is what it states. 
Shutdown NOW!
Shutting down Q master process.
iwrok service Line
Stopping HP IO maonitro.
Starting a new daemon application
shutdown now! 
I ran disk utility and scaned the harddrive for any errors and it could find nothing said everything is fine.
Well if anyone can tell me what this console logs mean or if they are any thing
that are realated to my Mac shutdowns. The next thing I was going to do if the plug switch did not do anything is repalce the internal Pram clock battery its the 3.6v Lithium type alot easier to access than my other Mac pro where it has a watch batter type. I think this may have solved my problem. well have to wait and see Thanks for all that responded to my problem.
with my luck I probaby will be back.


----------



## GuitarFever73 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well Hello Everyone, Im back again Thought I had fixed the shutdown problem but after 20 minutes it shutdown again, and now it wont even turn on to get access to anything. Im thinking maybe if I unplug it for a day and try again at least I wiil be able to get some important files copied off the harddrive. I was going to try and adjust the Energy Saver to Reduced setting I read somewhere online that this helped others that had the same kind of problems with shutdowns, guess I will have to order a PRAM battery also and see if that does anything. Since its a used Mac thier is no warranty so and the Ebay guy I purchased this from seems to have closed up his EBAY shop how nice. Well I learned my lesson not to buy a used Mac off of EBAY. I wish I had one of those APPLE Store Repair bars to bad for me no locations are close to me, last time I had to get my other Mac repaired I had to take it to Best Buy, what a nightmare, they fixed it but took them forever and they did not do a great job for what I paid for the job. Did anyone take a look at what I posted about what the Mac's console logs stated. 
Shutdown NOW!
shutting down Q master process
iwork service line
stopping IO Monitor
Starting new daemon application
shutdown NOW!
The logs say this everytime it shuts down in the log.
When this happens I had Adobe Photoshop CS2 opened and I was working on a file.
This is what I was working on when the Mac shuts down without warning.
This Mac is running Apple Mac OSX Leapord and Apple OSX Tiger. 
The Apple Mac Pro G5 is 2.5 Ghz DP/512MB
500/160GB/SD/R9600XT/56k/PCI-X
I guess this will probably be the power supply will have to be replaced. 
Don't know what else to check or do to solve this problem. 
If anyone knows what the console logs mean if they can let me know Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

To make anything of it we'd need more of the log, especially the lines before the shutdown message.


----------

